# What I Am Reading...



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe we can start a thread to share book recommendations from current reading lists?

Right now, I am reading the free book (still free, see link on this board) *The Reincarnationist* and enjoying it very much. I'm about one-quarter of the way in and I have a feeling the story is going to pick up, fast.

I am also reading *Waiter Rant* which started as an anonymous blog written by...you guessed it...a waiter! It is also good -- entertaining. Since I've never worked in the food service industry (except for 6 months at McDonald's my sr. year in high school) it's a little bit eye-opening as to what goes on in restaurants.

Leslie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I am reading:

Infected: A Novel
by Scott Sigler

I got it as a free PDF download and while it didn't convert perfectly, it's still quite readable. I'm about halfway through and hoping to finish it tonight. If you're a Horror fan it's a great read. I like the author's style and sense of humor.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I have to admit I gave in and just finshed reading Twilight and am a third of the way through New Moon.  (I liked the 1st, but not so much the 2nd)  Up next is A Passage to India for the new book club over at MobileRead.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Currently reading The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman. Quite excellent. Thematically and structurally, it is modeled after The Jungle Book, but in a graveyard. With ghosts. As the title implies. Um.

I totally suck at book recommendations.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

The Graveyard Book was the first thing I read on my Kindle. I got the Kindle, and I hated it. It was awkward to hold, it wasn't the same as a book, and it was damn expensive. I was hell bent on returning it the very next day. But, I had seen the Graveyard Book on the recommended reading list, and reallllly wanted to read it. So, I decided I would download that to the Kindle, so I wouldn't have to wait. I downloaded it, and read in one sitting. Some time during the course of the book, I fell in love with the Kindle. It kind of shocked me, but it happened. Oh well.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished "The Havana Room" by Colin Harrison. About to start Updike's "Licks of Love", go right to the novella and see how Rabbit's family has gotten along after his death. After that, which won't take long, I've got "Personal Days: A Novel" by Ed Park.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished Old Nathan by David Drake (free at Baen!) Appalachian folk tales with a touch of magic.  A little strange but well written and entertaining.  Now I'm just into Appaloosa by Robert B. Parker.  Seems to be a superior Western so far.

*cush*


----------



## meek84 (Oct 27, 2008)

You actually get to read on the Kindle?

Part of the deal with getting my Kindle was that the paper books I had all over the house had to be whittled down.  (My husband and sons complained a lot whenever we moved).  So since I got my Kindle in August, I've read one book on it (Little Women) and just get to look longingly at it while I continue to cart around dead tree books.  *sigh*

~M


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While I am under no mandate to finish reading my paper books, I feel I can't just abandon them. I have a couple of dozen that I had purchased before I had a Kindle. My solution is that I read on the Kindle when I'm here and there and everywhere. At night when it's time to settle into bed, I read a couple of chapters of a paper book. That book lives on my nightstand and my Kindle goes with me everywhere else. I plug it in at night and it's ready for the daily travels.

I'm currently reading _Lord of the Isles_ by David Drake that I got free sometime in the summer. I don't normally do a lot of fantasy but so far it's not bad. A little slow going but I am beginning to wonder what the heck is going on so it's keeping me interested.

Ann


----------



## luci (Oct 28, 2008)

Arsene Lupin by Maurice Leblanc

I just started it today and I will be finished soon.  I read this book when I was a teenager and had been looking to buy a new copy for a long time.  With the kindle, I downloaded it for free from feedbooks.com.  I also downloaded the other 5 Lupin books and I will read them as soon as I am finished.

Luci


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm currently reading All The Pretty Girls by J.T. Ellison and am really enjoying it.  I'm about 3/4 of the way though.  I may try her other book '14' next.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm currently reading the complete version of The Stand by Stephen King.  More back story on all the characters.  The best part of the book.

I just completed reading John Scalzi's trilogy plus The  Android's Dream.  This is a book I would never picked up without the free sample.  Android's Dream was free for awhile and that's what go me hooked on John Scalzi.  I absolutely loved it.  Then I bought the other three books, something that would have never happened otherwise.


yogini2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm currently reading three books:

1. Moby Dick (I've never read it-and I'm in my mid-60s, heh)
2. Double Star by Heinlein
3. The Secret Adversary by Christie

I've read Double Star before, but it was in the sixties. Secret Adversary I've seen on the Mystery! series on PBS a number of years ago.

My main reading is classic mystery and science fiction-i.e., pre 1980 or so. Having said that, coming up next is James Hilton's Lost Horizons and Thorne Smith's Topper.

Luci- I've got Arsene Lupin somewhere in the 25 pages of my Kindle Home page to read soon.

Yogini2- I read the second of Scalzi's trilogy last month... the third is waiting for me to get to it. Have you read any of John Stith's work? Just about everything he has written is on the Kindle, including his Hugo-nominated Redshift Rendezvous.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I, too, had to cut a deal (with my husband) to read all those dead tree books I have lying around, if I was going to buy a Kindle. So I'm trying to do a one-for-one: Read one Kindle book, then one dead tree book. Usually I have one of each going at the same time.

I am reading "Ten Thousand Splendid Suns" on the Kindle right now, and I just love it. It's every bit as beautifully written as "The Kite Runner" was. But it's also every bit as sad, and I'm going through a bad patch right now, so I have started reading Terry Pratchett's "The Last Hero" in paperback. It's a really LARGE paperback with beautiful colour illustrations in it -- literally, a picture book for adults. Pratchett and P.G. Wodehouse are two writers who are guaranteed to make me laugh, no matter how bad I feel.

I am also about to start re-reading "The Iliad" for the millionth time. Somehow I never get tired of that book, or "The Odyssey", and I am glad to have free copies of both for my Kindle now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone, refresh my memory on *Arsene Lupin*. That sounds so familiar but I have no idea what it's about. I wonder if I read it in French back in high school?

Khabita, glad to hear you are enjoying *Ten Thousand Splendid Sons.* I bought that for my son since he has to read it for school and figured I'd get around to reading it one of these days. It's on my Kindle. It didn't get as good reviews as *The Kite Runner* so I wondering what an actual reader thought about it.

L


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading The Shack and am enjoying the fresh perspective.

Mom of 4: I also "gave in" and read all of the Twlight Series. Book 2 was my least favorite but Books 3 & 4 completely made up for it.

Amy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Someone, refresh my memory on *Arsene Lupin*. That sounds so familiar but I have no idea what it's about. I wonder if I read it in French back in high school?


Gentleman jewel thief. Subject of a number of movies, as well as the books (published around 1910).


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Great posts, everyone, I loving seeing what you're reading and how you like it.  Keep them coming!

I'm always reading several books at once, my current list, all (thank heavens) on Kindle:

A Brief History of Time by Steven Hawking
Caravans by James Michener
Murder by Family by Kent Whitaker
The Spy Who Stayed Out in the Cold by Adrian Havill
Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte
Boundaries by Dr. Henry Cloud
Camille by Alexandre Dumas
Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut
The Long Goodbye by Raymond Chandler
Escape by Laura Palmer

And I'm always reading something by P. G. Wodehouse, Agatha Christie, and Lucy Maud Montgomery.  Or re-reading, I should say.

Am I the only one?  I need one for bedtime, one for daytime, one for "found time," etc.


----------



## RobRoy (Oct 28, 2008)

Tarzan and the Ant Men by Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Avalon,

*Escape* was one of the first books I read on my Kindle. It was right at the time they raided the ranch in Texas (April) so I was interested in all things FLDS. After reading *Escape*, I read *Shattered Dreams* by Irene Spencer and *Stolen Innocence* by Elissa Wall. All were good and all had a slightly different perspective on the FLDS, its history and present issues. I'd recommend them.

L


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie,

Thanks for your comments, very helpful. When I saw those ladies in their prairie dresses at the YFZ ranch in Texas, my first thought was, who cares? Not my cup of tea, but we value differences in this country, right?

Amazing how uninformed I was. I finished Escape, interestingly I also read both of the others you mention, and Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer as well. Very powerful stuff, and very eye opening. Here's my review, if you're interested:

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B000WQ11GY/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop]http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B000WQ11GY/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1BDP53FSS8UNQ[/url]


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I read mostly fantasy books, but I have a tendency to buy whatever Jon Stewart and Steven Colbert recommend. Blindly following is bad, I know. Anyways, one of my friends has just informed me that my life will not be complete if I don't give in and read the Twilight series. So, I might be starting that next.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Amazing how uninformed I was. I finished Escape, interestingly I also read both of the others you mention, and Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer as well. Very powerful stuff, and very eye opening.


Here's an interesting story. On December 27th 2005 I had to go to Boston to put my daughter on the train. I decided to go see the movie *Brokeback Mountain* since it hadn't opened here in Maine yet. I had a few hours on my hands so I bought *Under the Banner of Heaven* at the bookstore at South Station. I dove right in and probably read about half the book before the movie.

Then, I saw Brokeback and life sort of unraveled for the next two years. LOL. I had a serious Brokie problem. Things were finally starting to get back on track and then Heath Ledger died which knocked me for a loop again.

I actually think my Kindle was sort of therapeutic...getting me off reading fanfiction and all sorts of other stuff! So I guess in that way, it was money well spent. LOL

In the meantime, I had given *Under the Banner of Heaven* away (we did a major book cleanout a year ago and donated 12 boxes of books to my daughter's school). After reading the three FLDS books I thought about buying the Kindle version to finally finish it (I literally never picked it up again after seeing BBM) but decided that, eh, enough's enough. But what I read of it was good and interesting.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> I read mostly fantasy books, but I have a tendency to buy whatever Jon Stewart and Steven Colbert recommend. Blindly following is bad, I know. Anyways, one of my friends has just informed me that my life will not be complete if I don't give in and read the Twilight series. So, I might be starting that next.


You'll have to let us know what you think. Lots of people say the 2nd book in the series is the weakest, but my daughter was disappointed in the newest one (no. 4).

L


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita I am doing the same - read a book I have on my shelf and then I get to read one on my Kindle. I am the type to buy books that look good on impulse and then buy more as opposed to reading what I already have. I'm beginning the same "hording" on my little Kindle - must have 2 dozen books waiting for me....

Right now on "Emerson" I am reading Dewey, the book about the cat who lives in a library in the midwest, and also my first Wodehouse "Jeeves" book.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

asordu said:


> I am reading:
> 
> Infected: A Novel
> by Scott Sigler


I read this earlier this year. It was terrific; seemed like an extended Outer Limits episode.... Nice to see someone write something in the horror genre that hasn't been done a thousand times already...

Another book I could recommend (which was made into a terrible movie this year) was _The Ruins_ by *Scott Smith*. The reviews on Amazon aren't very good, but I thought it was excellent. Very creepy.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ruins/dp/B000JMKNOW/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Add me to the list of those trying to alternate between reading my pile of (mostly) paperbacks and my Kindle.  I'd much rather be reading on my Kindle!  
Anyway, I read Edgar Sawtelle on my Kindle - mixed emotions about it, parts are beautifully written, loved the parts about the dogs, particularly the parts written from one dog's perspective.  Tragic ending, tho.  Which led me to pick up "To the Nines", the next unread Stephanie Plum by Janet Evanovich I had on my shelf (I bought almost all of them in a lot on ebay).  Almost done with that one.
Next up will be either Benjamin Button or the first Michael Connelly book - on my Kindle!

em


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I am about halfway through the book, and just as with The Kite Runner I find that I have to put it aside every so often. The writing is just so intense, and so is the plot. I think this book is every bit as good as TKR, and it's really because of the quality of the writing. Hosseni says so much with so few words. I find him absolutely amazing in that respect. If he keeps up this quality of writing, he will definitely win the Nobel Prize one day.

Update: I finished it yesterday. It is a truly awesome book. Very, very sad in parts, but very good.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

amyb said:


> I am reading The Shack and am enjoying the fresh perspective.
> 
> Mom of 4: I also "gave in" and read all of the Twlight Series. Book 2 was my least favorite but Books 3 & 4 completely made up for it.
> 
> Amy


The Shack was the first full book I read on my Kindle and I loved it! My 2 daughters love the Twilight series, so I gave in too. They are actually pretty good...but I agree, Book 2 was the toughest to get through.

Now I'm reading The Reincarnationist and really enjoying it! Love the free books...what a great way to stumble on great new books.

Kim


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I read mostly books in the Mystery/Thriller and Action/Adventure genres.  My current favorite author is Stuart Woods.

When my Kindle arrives (hopefully Thursday or Friday!), I will be reading some older works by Nelson Demille and J. D. Robb, namely:

Interlude in Death
Midnight in Death
The Talbot Odyssey
By the Rivers of Babylon (and)
The General's Daughter

Not all at the same time, but these are the ones waiting to download as soon as I turn on the Whispernet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandy,

Have you sought out any of the really old Stuart Woods stuff? He's one of those authors that I think has not aged well but some of his old books were terrific. There was one I read a zillion years ago that took place in a place sort of like Jekyll Island, Georgia (I think they changed the name). It had a mistaken identity twist to it (as I recall). Did you read that one? (Of course I can't remember the name). It was great.

There was another one with a corrupt sheriff and a car at the bottom of the lake...or something like that! 


L


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie,
I have 27 of Woods' books in my library, so I most likely have read the books you mention.  I just don't recognize them from your short description .  I have noticed that there is usually at least one character in each of his books that calls Delano, GA home.  I don't know if that is a real city in GA, or his tribute to some unnamed place.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita - I'm also reading A Thousand Splendid Suns, I actually just started it.  I'm glad to hear you like it, I loved the Kite Runner.  I've heard from a few people this one is better, but I can't judge until I've finished it.  
Sandypeach - I'm completely addicted to JD Robb / Nora Roberts In Death series.  I got addicted to books on cd a few years ago because of my commute to work in the morning.  I've listened to each of them in sequence, and am currently listening to Witness in Death.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading the freebie Truth and Consequences and enjoying it very much, about halfway done. Buttercup I loved All The Pretty Girls!  I am enjoying getting recommendations as much as using my Kindle.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Sandy,
I am a Stuart Wood fan also but have been thrilled reading new mystery/thriller authors I have read about on the Amazon discussion boards.
How exciting to be waiting on your Kindle... you are going to LOVE it! The Kindle takes the enjoyment of reading to a higher level.

Linda


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am half way through _Lost in a Good Book_ by Jasper Fforde. It is a nice fantasy read. BTW, Fforde is a author that I found after getting my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read Fforde's whole Tuesday Next series on paper.  I wonder if they have the footnotes linked properly?  They're an important part of the plot as characters in the book use them to communicate with each other.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Leslie,
> I have 27 of Woods' books in my library, so I most likely have read the books you mention. I just don't recognize them from your short description . I have noticed that there is usually at least one character in each of his books that calls Delano, GA home. I don't know if that is a real city in GA, or his tribute to some unnamed place.


Okay, I looked them up. Stuart Woods has a website, makes it easy!

The one on the island is *Palindrome*. The one with the lake is *Under the Lake*. Looking at the list, I've read of bunch of his books but those two stick in my mind as being really good.

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes Anne, they do have a link to the footnotes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, you are a jewel! You do all the leg work for us... the Stuart Wood books, great.

Thanks!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> sandypeach said:
> 
> 
> > Leslie,
> ...


Those are two of the 11 books of his I haven't read, yet. I haven't found them at a reasonable price at a used book store, and they are not yet available for the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Those are two of the 11 books of his I haven't read, yet. I haven't found them at a reasonable price at a used book store, and they are not yet available for the Kindle.


Hahahaha, I can't believe it! All those books and I pick two you haven't read. And darn, not available on the Kindle? Shoot. I might have re-read *Palindrome*...(note to self: go push the "I'd like to read on Kindle button over at Amazon. Email author.)

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm reading "Gun Monkeys" by Victor Gischler which was a recomendation from David Edmiston from the Amazon boards.  I am about 3/4 thru the book and am really enjoying it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Avalon,
> 
> *Escape* was one of the first books I read on my Kindle. It was right at the time they raided the ranch in Texas (April) so I was interested in all things FLDS. After reading *Escape*, I read *Shattered Dreams* by Irene Spencer and *Stolen Innocence* by Elissa Wall. All were good and all had a slightly different perspective on the FLDS, its history and present issues. I'd recommend them.
> 
> L


I also read all three of those, one on my Palm T/X, the others from the library, and the three women had quite distinct experiences, and even some positive feelings about their experiences; it was fascinating! I recommend them. There's also a book by Jon Krakauer that's available on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I read mostly books in the Mystery/Thriller and Action/Adventure genres. My current favorite author is Stuart Woods.
> 
> When my Kindle arrives (hopefully Thursday or Friday!), I will be reading some older works by Nelson Demille and J. D. Robb...


I love J.D.Robb; have most of them in paperback, but plan to eventually have them all on the Kindle as I periodically start the series over and read from the beginning straight through. I've done this with the Spenser series by Robert Parker too; it really brings home the changes in the character over time....


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished reading "The Sheephearder's Daughter" by Elizabeth Moon (A good free book from TOR) that my Baba (cush) told me about. I quickly re-read "The Gold Coast" by Nelson Demille because his sequal has finally arrived and am now about finished with "Mayday" by Thomas Block and Nelson Demille..whew!


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan B
I Love!! Nelson DeMille! I read the first part of his new book on his website. That will be one of my first buys when I get my kindle in my hands!
Lisa


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I started the Oprah book pick (actually the first I have ever read) The Story of Edgar Sawtelle and it 
is wonderful. I love dogs, big time and I have already cried twice!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> Susan B
> I Love!! Nelson DeMille! I read the first part of his new book on his website. That will be one of my first buys when I get my kindle in my hands!
> Lisa


Glad to have you in our Krazy Kindle Klub. I'm looking forward to reading "The Gate House".


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

yogini2 - I just finished the expanded version of "The Stand" on Sunday.  I read it at my boyfriends request as it was his favorite book ever.  While I enjoyed it for the most part - I found it to be too long.  Too philosophical - theological - sociological.....  just "too much".  To be fair, I am glad I read it and like I said - for the most part I enjoyed it but it was the first book in a long time that by the time I got to the last page, I was grateful.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Have you sought out any of the really old Stuart Woods stuff? He's one of those authors that I think has not aged well but some of his old books were terrific. There was one I read a zillion years ago that took place in a place sort of like Jekyll Island, Georgia (I think they changed the name). It had a mistaken identity twist to it (as I recall). Did you read that one? (Of course I can't remember the name). It was great.


I read that one too - very good - had to go find the name of it, I think it was Palindrome.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meemo said:


> FAQ Person said:
> 
> 
> > Have you sought out any of the really old Stuart Woods stuff? He's one of those authors that I think has not aged well but some of his old books were terrific. There was one I read a zillion years ago that took place in a place sort of like Jekyll Island, Georgia (I think they changed the name). It had a mistaken identity twist to it (as I recall). Did you read that one? (Of course I can't remember the name). It was great.
> ...


Yup that's it. Not available for the Kindle tho. :-(


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

This Kindle thing is getting ridiculous!  I came into a small windfall (sold my bicycle) so I immediately jumped into Amazon and order 10 additional books (3 Stuart Woods, 3 more Nelson Demilles, another J D Robb, T. Jefferson Parker, Susan McBride and Eric van Lustbader) to be downloaded when my Kindle arrives.  Is there any medication available for this 1-click disease?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So funny, I had ordered a bag and decided I could live with out it. Returned it and got a refund to support my Kindle habit.   By the way I've never read Nelson Demille but ordered The Gold Coast about 10 minutes ago.

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda,
Let me know what you think. I read all of his at least twice & can't wait for the new one.
Lisa


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh, I read Under the Lake by Stuart Woods years ago and loved it.  I wouldn't mind reading it again so hopefully it'll be available for Kindle soon.  I've not read anything else by him though.

I finished All The Pretty Girls and am now on to Forever Odd by Dean Koontz.  Not sure what I'll read next.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

J D Robb has a new book coming out and it is not Kindleized. Oh woe is me!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandypeach, I hate to break it to you but it actually gets worse.  Once you see the books start to pile up in there, for some reason you just want more.  There is no explanation for this addiction, and unfortunately no cure.  Don't worry, we're all official addicts!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I will Lisa, are they to be read in sequence or does it matter?  Love reading new authors  


Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like historical gay fiction and was lucky yesterday -- I got to read a preview copy of *Frost Fire *by Erastes. It will be published soon by Linden Bay and they do publish Kindle editions.

While you are waiting for *Frost Fire *you can read *Speak Its Name*, an anthology of three short stories. The third one is by Erastes and it is excellent. The other two are good, too. It's for sale in the Kindle store.

Erastes has another book, *Standish*, which is not in a Kindle edition -- yet. She promises me it is coming. You can believe I bug her regularly about this!

L


----------

